# Can i upload >1280x1280px?



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 26, 2017)

i ask because i keep seeing freakishly huge uploads that stretch the 1280x1280 limit.
Some of it is art of quality, where larger format is understandably needed but most of it is (subjectively) not like 4K photos.

To be clear, i'm not complaining! i've been going out of the way to resize all of my comics to fit the 1280 pixel limit as stated in the AUP. Problem is, my comics are meant for a 6x11 inch print. Because of the resizing my text is often squished down to near-unreadable levels and i have to make changes to make sure readers can read them. Not to mention other visual details that get lost after shrinking. So in short:


So i guess my question is, how are users uploading large images?
Who decides what's cool to upload and not?
isn't there an automated system that stops larger images from being uploaded?
Are there ways to circumvent said system and does it break any rules?

Also, i apologize for asking what is probably the 4 billionth time this question has been asked. The forum search function isn't working for me for some reason and the one time it _did_ give me results, they weren't helpful.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 26, 2017)

after you post your image you just replace the file and it will do the bigger pic. Its as
"Change submission file"


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 27, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> So i guess my question is, how are users uploading large images?
> Who decides what's cool to upload and not?
> isn't there an automated system that stops larger images from being uploaded?
> Are there ways to circumvent said system and does it break any rules?



In answer to your questions


Use the method Ashwolves5 posted above
If by your definition of cool, you mean the max resolution, that was set many years ago and was never changed
The system will check for for resolution larger than the max on the *first* upload (the initial submission), however it does not check it if you change the submission file as it thinks you have just updated the original file, not changed it out for a larger one.
Yes you can circumvent it with the above method and no it doesn't break any rules, as previously staff have made mention of it for users to use. However that said, I would probably keep to a 2K (approx 2048 x 2048) image at max for fairness, anything larger I would suggest hosting offsite like dropbox.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 27, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Yes you can circumvent it with the above method and no it doesn't break any rules


Okie-dokie. Thanks!


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 28, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Yes you can circumvent it with the above method and no it doesn't break any rules, as previously staff have made mention of it for users to use.


Just confirming that's true. We want to raise the cap on submission limitations and filesizes but we've got some legacy issues on the file system we need to rectify first. Once we do that we'll be good raise it officially.


----------



## FurAffinityLurker (Apr 26, 2022)

Dragoneer said:


> Just confirming that's true. We want to raise the cap on submission limitations and filesizes but we've got some legacy issues on the file system we need to rectify first. Once we do that we'll be good raise it officially.


Was it done?


----------

